

Ask HN:SMTP Relay EC2 - KevinYoon

Has anyone setup an smtp server in EC2? specifically, a stand alone SMTP server without using a smart relay host such as AuthSMTP. As that is what we are doing right now. If so, what are the proper DNS changes that are needed (DNS,SPF.. etc..etc). We are currently using qmail and will move to PostFix very soon.
======
aristus
You don't own the IP address your EC2 instance uses, even if it's a "static"
IP. It will be difficult/impossible to get the reverse DNS (aka PTR aka IN-
ADDR.ARPA) record set up.

But even if you did have a proper PTR, SpamHaus (which Hotmail relies on)
blackholes the entire EC2 address space. I can't blame them; I would do the
same in their shoes.

------
cwitr329
I have been through this recently, and with alot of pain. Aristus is right,
the EC2 IP block is blacklisted... So setting up a relay on ec2 is a bad idea.
We have our EC2 Mail server instance on EC2, then have relays setup on
slicehost which works great.

